# Trackball bewegt sich nicht



## suntrop (30. September 2002)

Ich habe einen Trackball von Logitech(Cordless TrackMan FX).
Das habe ich jetzt ca. 2-3 Monate. 
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich gemerkt das der kleine Mauszeiger,
der Pfeil am Bildschirm, sich nicht mehr bewegen lässt.
Nach kurzem Hin und Her hat es doch geklappt.

Beim nächsten mal, am letzten Samstag, habe ich 
mir dann endlich neue Baterien besorgt, weil es wieder nicht 
funktionierte.

Dann lief es auch wunderbar.

Heute auf einmal wieder überhaupt nicht mehr.

Ich habe WinXP hoch und runter gefahren, das selbe bei Win98.
Aber nichts hat geholfen.


Was kann ich denn da mal machen?
Oder muss ich etwa in den Laden latschen und das Gerät umtauschen?


Gott´sei dank ist hier guter Rat nicht teuer.  
In dem Sinne 

Danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. September 2002)

ist die empfangsstation richtig eingestellt (gleiche frequenz, sichtkontakt, entfernung, störsignale)? evtl. würde ich nochmal versuchen, die batterien auszutauschen und dabei darauf achten, dass sie definitiv voll sind. vielleicht sind auch nur die kontakte für die batterien etwas verbogen? die kannst du mit einem schraubenzieher normalerweise etwas nach innen biegen, damit die wieder kontakt zu den battieren haben.
hast du evtl. einen mechanischen datenumschalter (mehrere rechner an einem monitor, trackball, tastatur)? die mechanischen haben manchmal probleme, beim umschalten die kontakte wieder richtig herzustellen. dann solltest du einfach ein paar mal hin und her schalten, das hilft normalerweise.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (1. Oktober 2002)

ich würd sie zurückgeben bzw. austauschen.... logitech ist sonst einen qualitativ sehr gute marke aber auch denen kann  n felher passieren,,,


----------



## melmager (1. Oktober 2002)

einfach  (wenn man es weiss) *g*

nach jedem batt-wechsel müssen sender und maus neu
aufeinander abgestimmt werden:

knopf am sender (das ding am pc) drücken und danach
innerhalb von 10 sec den kopf auf der unterseite von der 
maus drücker --- erst wenn das nicht geht kannste tauschen


----------



## suntrop (1. Oktober 2002)

Das habe ich alles schon gemacht.


Und nach dem Battarie wechsel musste ich damals nicht erst wieder
den Empfänger und die Maus aufeinander abstimmen. Und jetzt funktionier gar nichts mehr.


Irgendwie werde ich bei Saturn so langsam mistrauisch.
Bis jetzt ist alles nach kurzer Zeit von Saturn kaputt gegangen.  ;(( 

Aber das muss ein Zufall sein!

Muss ich wohl wieder umtauschen.


----------

